# Is it possible to book a coast to coast roomette itinerary on website



## Steve4031 (Aug 3, 2010)

I got a message to call the guest rewards people. I don't have the points yet, I was just curious as to how this works. Thanks


----------



## Ryan (Aug 3, 2010)

You can't book connecting trains online, so you'll have to call to book it (but you most certainly can).


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 3, 2010)

No! As Ryan said you can not book a connecting train award on line. But more importantly, you can not book a sleeper accommodation on line!




(As of right now - after October, I hope you can!




)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 3, 2010)

So October is when the AGR reps move in-house, right? If I understand correctly the AGR system was outsourced from the beginning but now Amtrak is ready to take it over instead of renewing the contract. Do we have any specific (or even implied) changes to look forward to as of yet?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 3, 2010)

Correct, it's October when AGR is scheduled to move in house. I wouldn't recommend holding one's breath on that though. When the current company Carlson moved the bulk of the operation from Minneapolis to Queebec Province, the were about 3 or 4 months behind the anticipated schedule IIRC.

And yes, AGR has always been outsourced since its inception.

No clues or rumors so far as to what, if any changes might happen once it does go in house. My guess is that at least initially, read 5 or 6 months, there will be few if any changes. They need to make sure that the move is stable first, before embarking on any sweeping changes, assuming that any are even planned.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 3, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> I got a message to call the guest rewards people. I don't have the points yet, I was just curious as to how this works. Thanks


As OP have said, "you most certainly can, via phone".

I just booked a LAX-->PDX-->CHI-->WAS--> BWI. 50K, CS-roomette, EB-roomette, CL-Bedroom.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 3, 2010)

rrdude said:


> I just booked a LAX-->PDX-->CHI-->WAS--> BWI. 50K, CS-roomette, EB-roomette, CL-Bedroom.


You should have booked The CS and EB roomettes and a roomette on the CL (CHI-TOL) for 20K and then booked a bedroom on the CL (TOL-WAS) and BC from WAS to BWI for 20K! Total would have been 40K, not 50K!





Instead of a 2 zone roomette and 1 zone bedroom, you paid for a 3 zone bedroom award - even though on 2 of the trains you are in a roomette!



And there's a chance that the Conductor may let you occupy the bedroom right out of CHI on the CL!


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 3, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> I got a message to call the guest rewards people. I don't have the points yet, I was just curious as to how this works. Thanks


If I read your post properly you said you don't have the needed points yet. On a paid reservation, you can make a reservation and then wait a few days before you purchase the ticket. That buffer period varies. On an AGR reservation, they will not make the reservation unless you have the points in the account and redeem the points immedately.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 3, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > I just booked a LAX-->PDX-->CHI-->WAS--> BWI. 50K, CS-roomette, EB-roomette, CL-Bedroom.
> ...


Dave, you are, AMAZING. I may have thought of that if I'd had time, but I was preoccupied with getting ANY bed at all. I'll call AGR, and see if they can re-book that way.

Thanks. 10,000 points is nothing to laugh at!

EDIT: Done Dave! In fact I "downgraded" to roomettes all the way, since the Cap is such a short one-nighter, why burn the bedroom points.

It's like MONEY in the MAIL!

I got 15K points back. I owe ya one in St. Louis!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 3, 2010)

rrdude said:


> I got 15K points back. I owe ya one in St. Louis!


More like you owe me 15K!


----------



## rrdude (Aug 4, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > I got 15K points back. I owe ya one in St. Louis!
> ...




Ahh, no, let's stick with ONE Dave. You will have no doubt earned another 15K, _*JUST in referrals*_ by that time!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 4, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > I got 15K points back. I owe ya one in St. Louis!
> ...


You know, some Flyertalk folks do actually charge for their advice. They're generally dealing with many more variables on exotic trips to far off locations in distant lands, but the precedent has already been set. Personally I think it's silly to charge cash but on the other hand it can take years to figure out all the nuances of booking award travel so it must be worth something. Maybe the_traveler should open up his own travel agency that focuses exclusively on award travel. Each recipient of his advice must exchange some of the miles they save to redeem a tiny segment that is eventually combined into a full length trip. After the first couple dozen customers the_traveler can take his massive stack of award tickets and travel coast-to-coast! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 4, 2010)

daxomni said:


> some of the miles they save


I don't want *MILES*, I want AGR *POINTS* only!



(For miles, I give wrong advice!



Like for traveling from LAX to PDX, I'll tell you to go between the airports - which use the same codes as their Union Stations!



)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 4, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I don't want *MILES*, I want AGR *POINTS* only!


D'oh! :wacko:

I've been doing the airline thing for too many years. Then again even WN doesn't call them miles, but I still can't shake that term for some reason. It got stuck in my head back in my AA days.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 4, 2010)

daxomni said:


> back in my AA days.


Alcoholics Anonymous?
















(I know you meant American Airlines!)


----------

